# Sticky  3rd Art Show Exercise - Spring flowers



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I think we have enough yays to make this official so let's get started. Any medium is fine, mixed medium, whatever you want to use to get it done.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I finally got started on mine today...will post a progress pic soon. I still haven't picked a medium.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Flowers are my thing. I can't wait to start. 

I'm just about finished with my lion painting. I'll probably have it done today or tomorrow. Then Hubby and I are going off on a cruise to celebrate our 50th wedding anniversary. Darn I'm old!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

I already posted this in painting and Susan suggested I post it here so here it is im calling it daffodils for some weird reason.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is what I have so far, this is an involving challenge for me, hope I'm up to it.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

That's looking impressive already Susan


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Ken, yours too!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I wonder if I could transform my abstract into a spring flower thing. Hmm.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

nice subject here's mine :smile:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That's using your artistic noodle Meli! :vs_love: Love it!:vs_love:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Meli that is really neat!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@meli that is so unique...love it.  @Susan Mulno , I wanted to do tulips, but when I tried drawing them, it just looked like dooky  @kpnuts...nice!! @TerryCurley, you have done so many flower paintings, I'm sure yours will be awesome 

I had the hardest time with this, then settled on sunflowers. My original plan was pointillism, but got frustrated and, well, it's just messy pen and ink. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Did get a chance to work on it today. Running out of light so this is it for today. Looking a little more like tulips.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

What on earth for you mean messy, that is awesome.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

My Sunflowers :biggrin:

..as usual, click on the silly thing twice. Micron 0.05 and a yellow sharpie


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Awesome I love it


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

They are wonderful Leighann!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all a little progress


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Looking good Ken!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I wish I could have done something a little more extensive, but I just have too much going on right now. 

:wink:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

leighann said:


> I wish I could have done something a little more extensive, but I just have too much going on right now.
> 
> :wink:


Yours is beautiful! and so you! "Stop being so modest" I think she once said to someone here! :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

leighann said:


> My Sunflowers :biggrin:
> 
> ..as usual, click on the silly thing twice. Micron 0.05 and a yellow sharpie


The only thing it needs is some sort of background to give it some kick.:biggrin:

BTW, I was at an art show in PA on Saturday. There was a women drawing what looked like a portrait of a man sitting across from her. When I got around to see her work, I had to laugh and tell her it didn't look at all like the man sitting for her. She was drawing a mandala and made me think of you.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Got mine started this morning. Only had 20 minutes so here's where I am. Acrylic on 11 x 14 canvas.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

*100% watercolor, no ink this time*

Here's mine, done I think, but I need to rephotograph in better light. That paper should look uniformly white.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Beautiful. Your getting the hang of watercolor.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> Beautiful. Your getting the hang of watercolor.


Thanks. I'm not as scared of it as I used to be. It damned well still does what it wants, though. ;-)


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all well it's done, not great but it's a lesson learned along the way.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I assume this is watercolor?

Maybe in the future we can post the medium and paper/canvas size along with our art. Maybe nobody cares. If that's the case then I'll just do it for my own satisfaction.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Mine filled an 11 x 14 piece of paper, 100% watercolor, as I stated in the heading. I guess you can't edit posts after a time. BTW, kpnuts,I have about three unframed pieces to every one that makes the cut, and I too learn from every picture. So that means 75% of the time, I learn from failure.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@bbbaldie such a pretty flower. Perfect for this state since they practically grow wild in early spring. 
@kpnuts I think u could do more if u wanted, but it looks fine. Watercolors drive me crazy!!
@Susan Mulno, you are right. I am the first one to jump out and motivate or praise someone, while I'm huddled in my shelter. yndn:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi Dick yes watercolour bbbaldie I've not seen you do a bad pic yet (admittedly not been here long) it's been years since I did watercolours (by that I mean in my teens) then I used to find them easy not so now though, but I do feel I'm progressing (at least that's better than regressing):smile:


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

kpnuts said:


> bbbaldie I've not seen you do a bad pic yet (admittedly not been here long):smile:


LOL, my bombs don't get publicized. ;-)


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@dickhutchings I usually do that when I upload my pictures to the albums. Well, not always the paper size. The sunflowers was on a small pad...5x7. Micron 0.05 and a yellow sharpie :biggrin:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Leighann that makes it even more amazing I thought it was A 2 my usual size (I just can't see to do smaller) 5x7 I can't even imagine attempting that. Bravo.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I have so many different pads laying around...I tend to buy them a lot. :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

leighann said:


> I have so many different pads laying around...I tend to buy them a lot. :biggrin:


Yeah, what is it about sketchbooks? I always want to buy more! :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Finished! I've got about 2 hours into this. It's acrylic on 11X14 canvas.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I love all the bright colors @dickhutchings :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Very colourful, is that your garden.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Well, sort of. Here's my reference.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

An impressionist eye! Well done, Dick. I tend to gravitate towards the impressionistic side myself.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

So, I changed my mind. I am not liking how the tulips are coming out, decided to do this Spider Lily instead. I will still work on the tulips but I was running out of time. :biggrin:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

I liked the start of the tulips, hope they come back soon, love this though very nice.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Ken! :vs-kiss:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Anyone started thinking on the next challenge?? :vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

washing hands in water would be a challenge


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

meli said:


> washing hands in water would be a challenge


It certainly would! :biggrin:


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

leighann said:


> Anyone started thinking on the next challenge?? :vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


How about a photogenic celebrity, we all depict him/her/it? Should make for an amazing collection of art with a unique common thread.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm going to be in NM on vacation for the next week so I probably won't be involved in this one. Leaving Wednesday. We'll see. I'm going to bring my colored pencils and see what I can do with the sights there.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

So, we have hands being washed or a photogenic star, I am fine with either.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

what about both, a famous person washing their hands


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

meli said:


> what about both, a famous person washing their hands


I'd be cool with one or the other. If this is the contest, then my pic will only depict hands, you'll have to trust me on the identity of the washer.:laugh:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

haha I might do god washing his hands in an ocean of Government policy & the reflection of said Gov can be lucifer :vs_clap:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Seriously guys?! 
There is no way on God's green earth I can draw a famous person, so I for sure can't draw them washing their hands. 
@meli & @bbbaldie this one is all on you two. Lol :vs_lol::vs_lol:


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

leighann said:


> Seriously guys?!
> There is no way on God's green earth I can draw a famous person, so I for sure can't draw them washing their hands.
> 
> @*meli* & @*bbbaldie* this one is all on you two. Lol :vs_lol::vs_lol:


Lots of personalities out there are easy to draw. I'll bet you can draw a very recognizable Groucho Marx with your eyes closed. :smile:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Finished the tulips! Critique appreciated.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Very nice @Susan Mulno ...Refreshing!! :smile::smile:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

I knew this would be good from your initial picture.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you so much Leigh Ann and Ken, you are so kind! :vs-kiss::vs-kiss:


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

A beautiful, gentle picture. Should be stared at after a hard day at work, with a glass of Cabernet.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I just scrolled through the thread and looked at all the posted drawings and painting. This is a fun thread to look at and you all did great jobs. 

I won't be doing this challenge I'm working on something right now way out of my comfort zone and want to concentrated on doing just that for now.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

bbbaldie said:


> A beautiful, gentle picture. Should be stared at after a hard day at work, with a glass of Cabernet.


Keep that up and my hats won't fit any more! :biggrin: Thank you.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

An experiment related to the current challenge. Not the finished product. 

Feedback please.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Chalk on a chalkboard?? Pretty cool! And nicely "handsy." I guess a lot of folks are paralyzed with fear at drawing hands, obviously not you. Look very natural.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you. It is actually black paper. Practiced hands a lot but it has been a while, felt a little "rusty". Not sure if I like the overall affect. Kind of "surrealistic"?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Has everyone already given up on our two week art challenges? :unhappy:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm on vacation and drawing hands sounds like work


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I'm on vacation and drawing hands sounds like work


I saw your note about being on vacation and that you wouldn't be joining and, ironically, you are the first one to respond to my query. :biggrin: Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Me too, and I also like your hands.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm drawing a baby for a family member at the min as soon as I'm done with that I'll do hands nice work Susan


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

meli said:


> I'm drawing a baby for a family member at the min as soon as I'm done with that I'll do hands nice work Susan


Thanks guys!:vs-kiss::vs-kiss:

Hey Meli, I was starting to wonder if you were okay haven't seen you in a few days!

Hope you are still having fun Ken!


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

I started painting this guy as soon as I suggested a famous person, just because I was in the mood. I may try the washing hands thing, but have to get past my psyche's demand for a break first.

The whimsy is strong, but I hope the face is recognizable.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm a bit late, but am gonna do the hands challenge all the same when I have time. Maybe the famous person as well, but then again; in my latest batch of sketches there's already, what, ten sketches of Cillian Murphy? I may have already gone a little overboard on that part of the challenge :')


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thirteen Cillians. I counted.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

bbbaldie said:


> I started painting this guy as soon as I suggested a famous person, just because I was in the mood. I may try the washing hands thing, but have to get past my psyche's demand for a break first.
> 
> The whimsy is strong, but I hope the face is recognizable.


Nailed it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

bbbaldie said:


> I started painting this guy as soon as I suggested a famous person, just because I was in the mood. I may try the washing hands thing, but have to get past my psyche's demand for a break first.
> 
> The whimsy is strong, but I hope the face is recognizable.


Great job. Einstein was a happy person.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Love your Einstein @bbbaldie!

It might be a good idea with our bi-monthly challenges to give two options instead of one. That way if someone is way uncomfortable with one they may choose the other. So this could be "famous person" and/or "washing hands". Just an idea.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Are we doing a new challenge?


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> Are we doing a new challenge?


If so, maybe a new thread? I think this one will be the fifth.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I can tell you that I'm too busy right now doing RV repairs, yard-work and family stuff. There's nothing left for art at the moment. If you come up with a challenge, I can put up the sticky.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm engrossed in doing my street scene painting and would rather not get diverted, but I enjoy seeing other's works.


----------



## pastelartprints (Sep 5, 2018)

Look at my paintings that I painted 4 days back 
https://pastelartprints.com/shop/still-life/autumn-surprise/


----------

